# How many plants at once



## RavenSkyfire1

How many plants can I add at once. I was reading somewhere that you can only add one or two at a time.

I have a brand new (set up 11/26) 29 gallon that I want to plant but I don't want to go hog wild and buy a load of plants only to find out that I wasn't suppoda add a load at once.

Thanks!!!


----------



## TypeYourTextHere

Where exactly did you read that? Did they tell you to only add a handful of substrate at a time also? Every last time I have set up a tank I have always added all my starter plants at once. As long as your plants have enough light and nutrients they will be fine.


----------



## jrman83

Add as many as you want!


----------



## Z400

Plant as many plants as you want. There is no limit as to how many you can introduce to the aquairum, unlike fish.


----------



## majerah1

Agree with the majority here.Add as many as you want.They are not like fish so you can never have too many(subject to opinion,of course,mine being if you see substrate and fish you dont have enough hahaha!)


----------



## jeffman5150

Go for it. Add as many as you like. I just planted mine last week and tried to fill in as much as possible.

Aquarium Gallery - Day 46


----------



## RavenSkyfire1

I don't remember where I read that but I figured it was crap! I couldn't understand the logic behind it and knew that I'd get a better answer from you guys then some generic website!!

Thank you all!!! I'll post pics as soon as it looks something more than a tank full of water and gravel!


----------



## Kehy

lol and after all that, if you can still see substrate, add more plants!


----------



## williemcd

If ya could locate that site that suggested 2 plants at a time, I'd sure love to give them a piece of my mind... Folks that pass on bad data are a menace to the hobby. Bill in Va.


----------



## scooterlady

totally agree with the consensus. There's no limit on the number of plants you can add. In fact, the more plants that you have established, the quicker you can add fish. I started up my 20 gallon long with lots of plants. Within a week, I was adding fish and by the time it was set up for 3 weeks, I had 7 lemon tetras and 6 oto cats. I've never had an ammonia spike and didn't get my first nitrates until the tank was set up for 2 months, and that's never gotten above 5ppm. I do weekly pwc of 25% and my lemons are so happy they are breeding like rabbits. Just found more fry yesterday.


----------



## RavenSkyfire1

I think it was either the Petco or Petsmart website that said only one or two at a time. But I could be wrong. I've been looking at so many different websites about plants that I've started dreaming about aquarium plants!!! LOL

Thanks for all the replies!! I got some plants (somewhere between 8 and 10 plants) and a Marimo ball to put in the tank tonight. I got a Java Fern (would have grabbed more but the other ones didn't look very good at all), some anubias, and a couple Amazon swords. I'm extremely excited as this is the first time that I have done live aquarium plants! I've got this image in my head on what I'd like my tank to look like and I really hope that I can make it happen!!!


----------



## scooterlady

This is what can happen! This was my very first planted aquarium. Totally surprised myself...lol!


----------



## RavenSkyfire1

Pretty much what I am going for. Except that the driftwood I want to get will be in smaller pieces cuz I have a broken urn (used it for my snakes a long time ago but it is meant for fish tanks. Don't worry, I scrubbed it several times before it went into the tank) that I am using as a centerpiece. I want it to look like someone dropped a broken jug into the water and all the plants and whatnot just grew up around it. 

Can't wait to head home from work!!!! I got the plants on my lunch cause there are no fish stores in the town I live in. There used to be some but they were the smaller stores and the big Petsmarts and Petcos did them all in! But I have been able to tell everyone that my fish tank will have balls and then show them the Marimo ball that I bought when I get the WTF look from them!! hehehehe


----------



## scooterlady

Looking forward to seeing some pics! We love to share...lol!


----------



## RavenSkyfire1

Okay, here's what I've got so far. Ended up with 7 Amazon swords, 4 anubias, 1 java fern, and 1 Marimo moss ball. I don't have any driftwoord yet so what I did with the java fern and 2 of the anubias was tie them loosely to a piece of plastic canvas and just buried the plastic canvas, leaving the plant above the gravel. One anubias is wedged into a split in the top of the urn and another is wedged into a hole close to the bottom on the urn (I hope they do well in those places cause it kinda looks neat!). Here's a pic. It's a vey bad pic but it'll give you an idea of what I've done so far. I still have alot of work to do!!!!!


----------



## scooterlady

Nice start! Love the urn. Keep us upddated!


----------



## johncidly

too much too good


----------

